# Predictions (First Week)



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't want to hijack the other threads so I thought I would start a new thread.

I predict Utah beats Pitt by 7, 21-14

The Huskies will beat BYU at home by two touchdowns and a field goal, 41-24

USU will lose by at least three touchdowns to Oklahoma, 56-21  

Anyways I would like to hear your guys predictions.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going to say Utah by 21 and byu lose by 28.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im going to say Utah by 21 and byu lose by 28.


 :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jahan - I can't say I disagree with any of your predictions.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Utah wins by a late field goal, BYU plays inspired football and wins by 5, USU plays close for a half before getting blown out in the second half....


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

17-13 Utah
24-13 Washington
49-7 Oklahoma


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

For the record I hope BYU wins, but Washington looks to be pretty good this year and with the first game with the two quarterbacks I think they lose.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Utah wins by a late field goal, BYU plays inspired football and wins by 5, USU plays close for a half before getting blown out in the second half....


Similar to my take, although Utah losing would make for a nice weekend.........


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Utah wins by a late field goal, BYU plays inspired football and wins by 5, USU plays close for a half before getting blown out in the second half....
> ...


It is definitely possible, Pitt is very good this year. They have potentially the number one running-back in the nation and two All-Americans on the defensive side. What will make for a good weekend is all three Utah teams winning and for me to get an elk or a deer or both.  8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm predicting Weber loses to Boston College, but gets props for taking them on.
BYU loses to Washington but only because of gitters by whichever QB is in the game.
Utah loses to Pitt by 10. Utah's defense plays better than the offense to keep them that close.
Utah State gets thumped and comes away with key player injuries. The score will not reflect the true beat down because OU will be playing some seconds and thirds in the last quarter.

Remember, I'm just a newbie to the prediction game. I could be totally off.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

BYU 24
UW 21

Pitt 28
Utah 24


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

y'all really thought Utah was gonna lose to Pitt...???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hoping Utah wins... (just kidding, I was there, GO UTES)

Washington... well you all know **** well I'm crossing toes and fingers hoping they can get it done in Cougarville but its gonna be close I think. I'll say 24-17 Huskies.  

USU. They still have football? Ok, I'll throw em a bone and say its an upset if they even stay close. I don't think they'll win unfortunately.


----------

